# Simple tail braids



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

I wanted to braid star's tail for christmas (im braiding challenged so i want to have time to practice!:lol I would love insturctions on a simple and pretty tail braid that i might possible be able to braid a ribbon into, i want to send the pictures of her to Dan the person who rescued her and gave her to us because its been forever since he has seen a new picture of her.  thanks a lot!


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Check this out:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/pretty-easy-braid-thick-tails-58131/

I do this to my friesian's tail when I feel like braiding it but don't want to spend the whole afternoon doing something _really_ fancy.


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

i dunno if you want to braid the whole thing or not, but this is what i usually do to the mustang i take care of (actually now i do it a little different, i just braid the top part and let the rest hang loose).

i figured it out on my own somehow (i'm usuall horible with braids), but here's a video i found with a demonstration 




of course he does his a little different-his is fancier haha, i'm too lazy to do it his way


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I do this one too. It's a very nice one if you don't want to braid the whole tail  But it takes some practising.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Ohh I found a photo too. This was the first time I tried it (I _invented _it out of boredom) and I was so happy with the outcome that I made a quick photo with my phone. It looks funny but the more you practise the better the result is :wink:


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

i saw the braid in a native american horsemanship book. they didnt tell you how to do it, but in one of the pictures the horse had it and i liked it  so i figured out how to do it and do it ALL the time lol. the picture i showed was the first time i figured it out


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

When I was younger I had a friend and she was a hairdresser. She used to do it on people all the time (it was a very popular hairstyle back then) and I was always so frustrated cause anytime I tried I just simply could.not. do it. Once I figured it out but it was just a mess to me, I had my hands full of strands of hair I had no clue what to do with. Then I forgot how to do it again... Now I'm very comfortable with doing it on a horse's tail but somehow I'm sure if I were to do it on somebody's head I'd totally not know what to do again :lol: 


Now... talk about skill and patience!


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

haha yeah i'm not the best hairdresser in the world either  i was really urprised when i figured out that easy horse braid haha!


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I should try this on Quinn's tail. That's a gorgeous tail design!


----------



## horseluver5336 (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is a cool braid to do on a horse tail:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

horseluver5336 said:


> Here is a cool braid to do on a horse tail:
> 
> YouTube - How to do a Fishbone braid


 

That is awesome!


----------

